# Scattante bikes



## setlab (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a Performance Bicycle shop near me and they have a Scattante R-570 that looks pretty good and the sales guy did a good job showing it to me, does anyone have much experience with them? Sale price right now is $1000 and the bike was comfortable on the test drive. I did a little reading and it looks like Scattante is Performance Bicycle's brand, so it doesn't look like a really huge name brand like some of the others.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Those specs are hard to beat for $1k. Just make sure to test ride the bike long enough (out on the roads) so that you can get a good sense for fit/ feel, ride and handling. Long term, iIt's only a good deal if it's sized correctly for you.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

If it helps, I believe the Scattante brand of Performance Bikes is a part of Fuji.

**


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Scattante bikes are perfectly fine. It's not a boutique brand but there's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Many, a great many people I know have tried Scattante and it's a good frame. Go for it, I used to buy stuff from Performance way back in 1985. You can trust them.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

IMO the R-570 is a very good looking bike in person. On the occasions I've seen it on the road, it's always caught my eye. Of course, it's nicely equipped as well for the money.

I'd honestly be riding one if I hadn't landed a craigslist deal on my current bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Erion929 said:


> If it helps, I believe the Scattante brand of Performance Bikes is a part of Fuji.
> 
> **


This is true. The people that make Scattante brand also make Fuji and Kestrel. My understanding is that they build frames for a few other well knowns as well.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an old thread.



Scattante R570 is on sale right now for $699, should i get it or save up for something else?


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

*scattante*

Nice looking bike @ almost 50% off. Thats a good deal if you like it and it fits properly. Performance should do a fitting for you as well upon buy the bike. Scattante is nice, i've seen a few people with it. If you're not a brandname hog then it should be fine. Also looks like their site advertised 100% satisfaction guaranteed as well. Can't beat that. Take everything with a grain of salt, and go ride the bike and see if you like it or not. Then ride something else that's comparable to it and then make a decision. Go with the one you're most happy with. If not, you'll end up wishing that you would've bought something else. Don't let anyone talk you into a certain bike bc it's a bit cheaper than the one you really want. They also have a purchasable membership that gives you 10% performance cash back on every purchase, so u'll get $70 back to purchase accessories from them if that's the bike you picked. I hope that helped


----------



## kanai (May 7, 2010)

i've got a couple hundred miles on the r-670 i purchased earlier this summer and can say that it has been a perfectly good bike. the "fit" at performance was very basic, but good enough to get you started. i ended up swapping out the stem and saddle for a better fit and replaced the brakes with a set of 5700's (used my team points when on sale at performance). if you do decide on performance, definitely spring for the team membership ($30, iirc). my only gripe is i would've like to have had a complete gruppo, but for the price i paid i'm happy with what i got.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Bought one and I can't wait to ride tomorrow.


----------



## Doug P (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! Now enjoy the ride!


----------



## tasdevl (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats! I think the Scattantes are a good deal, I bought one also a few weeks ago (CFR Comp) and have been impressed with the performance so far.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

i really think we should start a "show your scattante bikes thread" :thumbsup:


----------



## roadster20th (Sep 13, 2011)

I just did the same thing should be ready tomorrow now for the dum question which pedals. I have egg beaters and like them with my six six one mtn shoe but I have heard all bad things for using egg beaters on long distance. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## res2580 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would buy a Fuji if brands are a factor. So you don't have to think that Fuji makes the Scattante.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

roadster20th said:


> I just did the same thing should be ready tomorrow now for the dum question which pedals. I have egg beaters and like them with my six six one mtn shoe but I have heard all bad things for using egg beaters on long distance. Does anyone have any advice?


Congrats! Ive been using road pedals and no complains at all. :thumbsup:


----------

